# Dr Chronic was sniped



## ross (Sep 24, 2008)

Just got my package today.  Opened then resealed by customs, with a letter inside.  Do I face any repercussions?


----------



## Dexter (Sep 24, 2008)

Ouch! sorry to hear that

edi: What was in the order?


----------



## brokenrolex (Sep 25, 2008)

unless you bought a very large order dont worry, i got the green tape from customs in july. i also ordered from the doc. i messaged him to ask if i can pay more for better shipping or what can be done, not even a reply back. probably safer ordering from canada.


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 25, 2008)

You got to wonder what they do with all those seeds! You know they don't destroy them. There must be some people who sneak them home and try with no luck. That's what they get for snatching something that does not belong to them. 

I can't even order a digital player from another country without those guys ransacking my package. I just think they are overly paranoid lately. In reality the most problems a country has with mail is within it's own land; take for instance anthrax and letter bombs!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Sep 25, 2008)

Dang, try try again...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 25, 2008)

*Damn mang what a bummer. Hope you have better luck next time around.  *


----------



## 420usagrow (Sep 25, 2008)

I got my ordered nabbed by customs in the Port of Chicago almost two years ago. Being a noob, I freaked out and tore down my whole closet grow...which was stupid on my part. After much reading of all the forums you come to realize that the law has limited resources and will not chase after you for a small order of seeds! If they were investigating  you they wouldn't even let you know anything until they came knockin' on your door at 6am. I have had success with dope-seeds and theattitudeseedbank but they are onto doc, unfortunately! Hope your karma improves, Ross. 420usagrow


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 26, 2008)

yall people usin' phone order the seeds or whatever...im sick of it...

you all know better to save yall  own seeds and find for the luck!

some bag of weeds has good seeds you never know! :0


----------



## massproducer (Sep 26, 2008)

You just said it... YOU NEVER KNOW, you have no idea on where your bag seeds came from, or should I say what they came from, so in turn you have no idea how they will turn out.  Insinuating that someone should know better then buying seeds and should only use bags seeds is deplorable, and very bad advice.  it is totally different if you selectively breed your own seeds but just using straight bag seeds is not really your best option 



			
				papabeach1 said:
			
		

> yall people usin' phone order the seeds or whatever...im sick of it...
> 
> you all know better to save yall own seeds and find for the luck!
> 
> some bag of weeds has good seeds you never know! :0


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 26, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> You just said it... YOU NEVER KNOW, you have no idea on where your bag seeds came from, or should I say what they came from, so in turn you have no idea how they will turn out.  Insinuating that someone should know better then buying seeds and should only use bags seeds is deplorable, and very bad advice.  it is totally different if you selectively breed your own seeds but just using straight bag seeds is not really your best option



as long these seeds came from buds, from true and tried weed bags, 
as long ya keep up the process of saving these seeds, it would be fine...

I'm not saying to grab the seedbag that you do not know anything about it..

u know some of real seedbanks does grow female plants then after it harvest,  said its "femmize seeds"  cuz it came from females, and they grew it properly... as long we do growing it properly  IMO??? u know??


----------



## massproducer (Sep 26, 2008)

I think you need to do a little more research papa, a feminized seed has nothing to do with just harvesting plants that were grown really well, that does not create femmed seed stock.  Feminized seeds are made through reversing a female plant in order for it to put out pollen, and then pollinating another female with the pollen that came from the female pollen.

The point is that you can not have tried and true bag seeds, because you would have never grown them before, these seeds could have come from hermies releasing pollen or an undesirable male that was not caught in time, either way the chances of this plant carrying the exact same genes as the mother plant that it came from are extremely unlikely.  And no matter how many seeds you collect, it can never change these facts.  IMHO, planting bagseed now a days is like playing russian roulette with your grow room.  But that is just me, and I am kind of a perfectionist.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 26, 2008)

look like it take little bit of lot work to have feminzed seeds, btw I didnt know females can pass pollens to other females?? I thought females is to collect the pollens so where do I get "female pollens"??
I Know how to get males pollens, but  female pollens??? can I also save and keep the pollen for later use?  like male pollens??


----------



## massproducer (Sep 26, 2008)

female pollen comes from a female plant that had its sex reversed either chemically or enviromentally.  It is basically the same as male pollen but you have to really understand cannabis botony to start playing with things like this, it is a very advanced method, that is not truly understood, by most, if by anyone, and if you do not know what you are doing then it WILL create more problems then solutions.  Just stick with regular male/ female breeding for now.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 26, 2008)

you really amazed me, mass prod you are one truly grower out here, really impressive with your knowedge in world of marijuana...
so.. my offically seedbank is 50/50 and seedbanks get better chances than I do.
just that I'm scare to pick up the phone and make the order to get some feminized seeds... just rather to keep seeds to myself and use the mh lights to get more ratio of females..


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 26, 2008)

dont call the number... dont respond in any way- throw the letter away after taking a photo of it and posting it up showing others what to look for and not to respond in any way.

if you can make a thread for newbs to learn from it , it just might save someone that gets scared and replys to that letter instead of discarding it.


----------

